# building disconnect location



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

hello. I'd like to hear other opinions on a situation that we're discussing at work. we have a multi building residence my co-worker is wiring .The 400 amp main service comes into the basement of the guest house and terminates into a 400a service circuit breaker disconnect. From this disconnect it goes into three smaller sized circuit breaker disconnects. The feeders from these smaller disconnects feed the other buildings, including the main house. In the main house the two 30-40 space panels are MAIN LUG without any disconnects. My contention is every building needs a disconnect either outside or inside and the building served and can't be located in remote building, like the basement of the guest house. I'm looking at 225.31 and 32. 

Anyone have any thoughts? can we have the main house disconnect in the basement of the guest house?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Unless it would be possible to meet exception 1 to 225.32 (which I doubt they can) I agree with you, a disconnecting means is required at each separate building.

Pete


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

well I got my answer yesterday. The inspector noticed the issue also and put it on his list of code violations. my co-worker and boss dismissed my observation 3 weeks ago but the inspector noticed the main house's disconnect was in the guest house while doing his REINSPECTION. so now the GC is even more pissed off for the delay of the C.O. until after the weekend. not my job


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Simple to correct IF those MLO panels are convertible to main breaker type.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I was in a bldg recently there were 2 front doors same add. Bldgs connected in warehouse by push button roll up door only operational from one side. Mdp in mech room where door 2 is located. H a and L b panels where door 1 is. After the op has been answered could you tell me how this is acceptable

learning to learn


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

zen said:


> I was in a bldg recently there were 2 front doors same add. Bldgs connected in warehouse by push button roll up door only operational from one side. Mdp in mech room where door 2 is located. H a and L b panels where door 1 is. After the op has been answered could you tell me how this is acceptable
> 
> learning to learn


I think I know what you are asking but could you clarify what the highlighted words/letters are above? I don't know if you're auto correct messed up or I just don't know what you mean.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Both entrances are the same address. 1 about 300 ' from the other. The mdp and high volt panel A the low volt panel A can be accessed from door 2 High volt panel B and low volt panel B can be accessed from door no 1. This space is connected in a warehouse through a roll up door that can only be opened from door 2 side. Seems like a problem if a person had to run out door 1 300' into door 2 just to get to the mechanical room to shut something down

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry about the abbreviation. Here panels are high volt being H . (277/480.low volt (120/208) then second letter represent their grouping . H-A 1to xfmr to L-A 1 L -A 2 and so on

learning to learn


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

zen said:


> I was in a bldg recently there were 2 front doors same add. Bldgs connected in warehouse by push button roll up door only operational from one side. Mdp in mech room where door 2 is located. H a and L b panels where door 1 is. After the op has been answered could you tell me how this is acceptable
> 
> learning to learn





zen said:


> Both entrances are the same address. 1 about 300 ' from the other. The mdp and high volt panel A the low volt panel A can be accessed from door 2 High volt panel B and low volt panel B can be accessed from door no 1. This space is connected in a warehouse through a roll up door that can only be opened from door 2 side. Seems like a problem if a person had to run out door 1 300' into door 2 just to get to the mechanical room to shut something down
> 
> learning to learn





zen said:


> Sorry about the abbreviation. Here panels are high volt being H . (277/480.low volt (120/208) then second letter represent their grouping . H-A 1to xfmr to L-A 1 L -A 2 and so on
> 
> learning to learn


If you're asking why each side of the building isn't required to have a main breaker, it's because it's just one building. Even though it would be quite a distance from one side to the other, the code doesn't require separate main disconnects because it is one building. If the buildings were separate, then you would have to have a main breaker/fuse in each building.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I ran into a similar problem once. The building was separated with a fire wall. Not sure by how many hours. One owner. Can't remember if it had a door. I think one was going to be added after inspections. The "second building" needed a main. 

Indoor malls are similar. You may have doors into common areas, but each one is treated separate. 

That probably does nothing to answer your question.


----------

